# Core training



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Found this today on msn and thought i would post it up for others to have a little read. I currently plank and according to this am very poor at it but one thing i had never head of is turkish get ups

*It's a buzz word that's thrown around the gym more often than a sweaty towel, but what is core fitness, why do you need it and - more importantly - how do you go about getting it?*

It's a four-letter, one-syllable word, but few fitness terms are as misunderstood as the mysterious part of the body we refer to as the 'core'.

Most men assume strengthening the core muscles means doing endless crunches and other stomach exercises, but in fact it requires building up dozens of muscles attached to the hips, pelvis and lower back as well as the abdominals.

It's not uncommon for blokes to ignore the core in its entirety and instead focus on developing the so-called 'mirror muscles' that they can see. But do so at your peril. As personal trainer Gavin Walsh explains: "Effective core training requires all of the core muscles working in sync. To make progress in the gym, they need to be working together."

Once you've mastered this, the pay-off is immense. So here's our guide to the many advantages of getting hard-core with your fitness.

*Find more fitness tips from Gavin Walsh at his website **bootcampathome.com*

*Core benefits*

Strengthening your core muscles means more than being able to go longer and harder in the gym; your health and wellbeing will also benefit.

Walsh says: "A strong core is essential in helping us prevent injuries such as lower back pain, improving posture and balance on top of the boost to your sporting performance.










Fuse-Fuse-Getty Images

Core exercises aid your movement and, because they centre your spine, improve your posture

"The core refers to our midsection; all the muscles from the hips up to the shoulders. These include the transversus abdominis, the internal and external obliques and the quadratus lumborum. These muscles act together as a control centre for the body's balance and stability. Core fitness is fitness training that provides strength and conditioning exercises to support how you move, work and play every single day."

Your posture improves because core exercises centre your spine, making you more erect. You'll find yourself doing what your mum used to tell you to do - standing up straight and appearing slimmer and taller.

*On MSN Him: the hidden benefits of improving your posture*

A robust core also goes hand in hand with losing weight (more muscle means you burn more calories, even when you're not exercising), reduced risk of cardiovascular disease and, because you'll be covered head-to-toe in lean muscle, you'll receive a major kick to your self-esteem.

The main benefit of core training is, of course, to your fitness levels. Walsh says: "Many personal trainers and fitness gurus teach that in order to get stronger you need to lift heavy weights, do more repetitions and do more sets. This is true to a certain degree.










Mel Curtis-Digital Vision

Some traditional exercises, like the deadlift, are among the best core movements you can try

"However, if the deep core muscles of your lower back and abdominals aren't up to scratch, you will soon hit a training plateau and any improvements in strength, speed, endurance and power will soon slow down. All fitness programmes should be built on solid foundations and core conditioning needs to be part of these foundations.

"You can lose weight and get fit without performing focused core training. However, improving your core muscles will see you lift heavier, run faster and perform better in your chosen sport. If you are at all serious about your exercise and training there needs to be some form of core conditioning within your exercise regime."

*On Bing: find a personal trainer near you*

*How to train for core fitness*

The good news is, developing your core muscles is simple; you just need to work core-boosting sessions into your weekly fitness programme and - crucially - make sure you put the hours in.

Of course, learning to do the right exercises is also key. Walsh says: "When people think of core exercises they automatically think of working the abdominals. But, as we've already said, core muscles work as a team so need to be trained as a team.










Jupiterimages-Comstock Images

Exercising on a Swiss ball allows you to target several core muscles at once

"Isolated abdominal exercises only work the superficial core muscles and we therefore need to focus on exercises that target several of our core muscles, such as Swiss ball exercises and other functional movements like wood chops.

"This doesn't mean we should just forget about traditional exercises. The deadlift is one of the best core movements out there. Kettlebells, meanwhile, are not only fantastic for fat loss and muscle definition, they also improve all the core muscles, so practice the kettlebell swing and the Turkish get-up as these are great all rounders. Consult an expert trainer if you don't know what these are. Finally, if you have time to attend yoga or pilates classes, then these are both excellent for core conditioning."

You don't have to forego all your favourite workouts or sports to make room for core workouts, just try and leave room in all or most of your gym sessions for a bit of core strengthening.










Photodisc-Photodisc-Getty Images

Core training isn't just about weights! Yoga and pilates are both excellent ways to improve core conditioning

Walsh continues: "Core training will set the foundation for all strength, power, speed and agility training. So, when starting a training programme, it is hugely important to implement core exercises as often as you can - each and every session if possible. This will help prevent injuries, improve technique and set you up for future success. If you're a little more experienced then you should already be performing a variety of core exercises. Remember, sit-ups don't count!"

*On Bing: recommended kettleball exercises*

*On Bing: learn how to do a Turkish get-up*

*Suggested core session*

Try adding one of these short, sharp sessions to your workout to start building up your core to rock-hard levels.

Walsh says: "Use the 'core' Luke! Start with three Turkish get-ups with a light weight, followed by one minute of extended plank in full press-up position, repeating five times with a short break in between each.

"For the second core session, try doing this extended plank for as long as you can. This way you can easily measure your progress. One minute is poor, three is average, five is good and anything longer than seven minutes is excellent."


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

mate, good post, my posture is disgraceful, i just work around it, i wish i had the drive to do something about it, but its boring.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

fatstuff said:


> mate, good post, my posture is disgraceful, i just work around it, i wish i had the drive to do something about it, but its boring.


Yeah i know and i lack sometimes but if the end result is you will dead , squat more and stay injury free its gotta be worth a go. its one of those thing people avoid until there injured


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Found good solution, i sit on a gym ball all day in work, forces me to use my stablisers and also sit up straight. helped my disk problem no end! got some stick for it though. lol


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Sorry, good post thought buddy!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro think you will find i have talked of turkish getups with you before .

they are good but its very hard getting the form right .

a good plank russian twist and hanging knee raises are better imo .

however these must be done under strict control more so than any other exercise due to bending/twisting .


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Turkish get ups are a bitch did them with and without kettle bells tabata styleee. I have to agree with Ewen plank, russian twist and hanging knee raises are better in that they are easier to keep good form imo.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

when doing side planks keep both feet in the side plank position but body turned into front or rear plank type of position kinda like a russian twist/plank


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

^^ Or another is incorporate press ups, do the press up as normal when your arms are locked youd bring your right are out to the side raising up so that your core and torso are twists and your hand is now pointing right up in the air. You can as I did incorporate kettle bells into the equation, you'd do the press ups on the kettle bells and lift it up so that you are in the afroementioned position. Be warned though you need a strong arm to remain stable whilst leaning on the remaining kettle bell :-D


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

^^^ bewared this is advanced but bloody great 

try a side plank with kettlebell so your hips lower nearly touching ground and you lower kb same time in free arm then you kinda punch upwards with kettlebell whilst thrusting hips up to plank position make sense ?


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

^^ Agreed I love those style of workouts that have that added extra/twist. I think this is kinda like the russian twist but I enjoyed V situps. Your on your butt your legs are together are raised and your leaning back ,not too far back enough to feel the strain on your core. You then take a weight and twist it to the side. I always found that I rarely felt it in my core I always got cardio/endurance benefits from it and also my arms would feel it from twisting the weight. I was always assured that even although I wasnt really feeling it in my core, I was def working it :-D


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

phoenix1980 said:


> ^^ Agreed I love those style of workouts that have that added extra/twist. I think this is kinda like the russian twist but I enjoyed V situps. Your on your butt your legs are together are raised and your leaning back ,not too far back enough to feel the strain on your core. You then take a weight and twist it to the side. I always found that I rarely felt it in my core I always got cardio/endurance benefits from it and also my arms would feel it from twisting the weight. I was always assured that even although I wasnt really feeling it in my core, I was def working it :-D


thats the correct way to do a russian twist 

try these ...






variations of these include single arm roll outs side roll outs and see the guy is on his knees ? try them type to start then try it on your toes


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ive gotta add bruce lee`s dragon flag ......


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

^^ awesome exercises I used to suck at the rolling out ones but I eventually got to like them the better i got great exercise for really feeling your muscles work, the dragon flag ive never tried only seen rocky do it lol


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

for me Turkish get up should have been Turkish fall downs LOL

Nuice post


----------



## Metzer (Jun 20, 2011)

If you search for p90x core on youtube / google vids, there used to be some good excersices, not sure if there still about but they were good for the core yet pretty tough


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Ewen sorry if we have talked turkish before but i must have been ignoring you !!!!!

I am sticking to planks at the moment but feel i need to base a routine inbetween my routine if you get me for pure core work.

See the ab rollers all the time at carboots, charity shops so i may grab one to give it a go, dragon flag. Dont think i will be doing that !!!!

massman I have spent the last 4-5 months on an ergomomics stool which when i first sat on it ached my back after 5 mins but also after a few months the knees hurt from leaning on them so i may give the gym ball a go ( work at home so no one laughing !!!! )

Phoenix i think they have something like that on the wii fit at which when there was aload of people about i laughed at and said i can do this, i do weights blah blah but then school like a paedo on a school bus after one !!!!

At the mo i can do about 40 seconds plank and i do 5 sets of that but i need to up my game

How long is anyone on here standard planking for ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Ewen sorry if we have talked turkish before but i must have been ignoring you !!!!!
> 
> I am sticking to planks at the moment but feel i need to base a routine inbetween my routine if you get me for pure core work.
> 
> ...


i dont do it often but can plank for just over a minute, shaking like michael j fox at the same time though


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

i need to last longer, something the misses thinks too !!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

3 mins .

the ab wheel roll outs are great but careful on your back start off on knees and keep it slow and steady i feel it compacting the spine .


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

I like wide grip chins with legs held straight out in front. Can do alternate left right twists at the top too. I follow this with plank and certainly does the job without giving my back any stress at all. Might try those Russian twist but does anyone get lower back pain with these?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sk1nny said:


> I like wide grip chins with legs held straight out in front. Can do alternate left right twists at the top too. I follow this with plank and certainly does the job without giving my back any stress at all. Might try those Russian twist but does anyone get lower back pain with these?


sometime but think its to do with flexibility .


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

If you cant be ****d mincing around on a big bouncy ball, do lateral raises but with one leg off the ground, push ups with one leg in the air, curls with your feet together, standing shoulder press with one legon a step... all of which help stimulate core stabalizers.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

ewen said:


> sometime but think its to do with flexibility .


I'll give them a go but I get the feeling I might struggle with these. I'm fairly flexible but get lower back pain from work from time to time


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

well I stuggled for ages to touch my toes and i mean years. I ride / rode bikes alot and this can cause shortening of the hamstrings and hip flexors. When i done my back is set my flexability way back and struggled for monts to touch my knees. I am now down to ankles but it does give me some pain doing it. Cant really do many ham / hip stretches due to the movement giving me pain. sounds like the russian twists may be out for a bit

Skinny i cant lift my legs during chins, well not yet !!!!

Dru some good ideas there, will give a few ago


----------

